# Puptoberfest!



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so I took over 100 pictures at the Puptoberfest event... so I'll try to post the best ones.

First dog of the day... he was HUGE and beautiful:


















Some schnauzers:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute sweater:









Dexter enjoying one of the many pools:









Dogs!:









Chubby lab:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adoptable dog that we all loved, including Dexter:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

SO and Dexter:



























All smiles:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dex making friends:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexter meeting a bunch of big dogs... notice his face! Haha:


















Preston from America's Greatest Dog was there with his owner:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexter meeting a HUGE malamute... the photo doesn't do him justice. He was so sweet:









Size:









He loves pugs:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Husky!









Meeting a horse:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

This little guy was GREAT at agility:









This guy was just running around the course:









Dexter's big jump:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

SO teaching him to jump:









Ahh poodles:









Newfie:









More jumping:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

See how big? My SO is almost 6 foot... to put it in perspective:









More of that husky:









Doggies everywhere:









Blurry one of a three legged pup:









That's all for now!!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pictures! I enjoyed them!!!
I love doggy events like that.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahh I love dog events!!! Too bad I have to travel far to get to one, there are never any here! Love all the pics thank you very much for sharing!
Nessa


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

great pics!!

it looks like dex had a fun day!!! he must have been exhausted when he got home!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pics. ! I love these dog days, they're so much fun.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy to share 'em! Hopefully I'll have more to post as I go to more and more doggy events. There's one next month, which promises to have dogs in halloween costumes... so that's pretty much a must.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

So much cute! That looks like a ton of fun!

Who knew a park full of dogs could be more exciting than a trip to the zoo?!


----------

